# new user in a tough spot



## bogar (Mar 24, 2013)

Hey guys and ladies.

I used this forum to help my wife pick what car she wanted to purchase. She decided on a 2013 50's edition beetle. We bought it outright. She loved the car. She had it for three weeks and was run over by a coca cola 18 wheeler. She was stopped at a light. He used her VW and 6 other autos to stop. http://www.wwltv.com/news/Multi-vehicle-accident-on-Earhart-Expressway-causes-delays-195850211.html

We have retained a lawyer. Coke sent an estimate the other day. They estimate the damage at 9,000 dollars. They list using aftermarket parts, only looked at the back left side of the car, failed to look at the hood and broken front bumper, and also failed to look at the under carriage on the right side from sliding down the curb. They also want to spot paint and not paint the whole car. The top has to be removed and re installed to make the needed repairs. I believe that the warranty will be voided by VW and that the corrosion protection that was touted by VW is now compromised.

I do not want the car. I want full replacement value. We did not buy this car brand new to have over 10,000 dollars damage and not be our fault. Does this seem unreasonable? My wife is now driving a rental car and has been without her car for longer than we have had possession.


----------



## bogar (Mar 24, 2013)

Do you think that the 50, 60, and 70's edition will be a limited production ?


----------



## bogar (Mar 24, 2013)

Here is another view.


IMAG0327 by cajun croc, on Flickr


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

That really sucks! At least you already retained an attorney

I know if I were in that position I wouldn't want the car....


----------



## bogar (Mar 24, 2013)

I forgot to mention it was her birthday.


----------



## BugzLife (Nov 20, 2012)

bogar said:


> Here is another view.
> 
> 
> IMAG0327 by cajun croc, on Flickr


Hey Chief, first of all I hope your wife is alright. Now, I have worked in body repair for several years and I have been a professional airbrush artist for over 20 years painting cars, motorcycles, etc....and I will tell you that because of where the car was hit that it will never drive straight again. Black is one of the hardest colors to match so most likely you will be able to tell where it was painted. You are NOT being unreasonable in your request for a new vehicle. A good lawyer should have no problem getting this done for you...btw...my youngest sister is also a lawyer so I have seen what is possible to achieve. Push as hard as you can for a new car and dont accept anything less.

Jeff Thompson Bike 2 by vwbugzlife, on Flickr


63 Impala Rear Deck Lid 1 by vwbugzlife, on Flickr


----------



## BugzLife (Nov 20, 2012)

I just wanted to post that so you could see I wasnt BS'n ya


----------



## MelindaJBZ (Dec 21, 2012)

In the state of Ohio you can request that all parts be new and oem. Check with your insurance company or reputable body shop to find out your states rules for auto repair. I also think you should get repair estimates of your own so you have more amo for your replacement argument. Good luck!


----------



## SaberOne (Apr 1, 2012)

Around here your car would've likely been totalled. Coca-Cola has deep pockets and there's really no reason why they shouldn't replace that car given its age. I would definitely fight hard for resolution.

By the way there must be something about 'The Beetle' that attracts collisions because I'm seeing a lot of them lately. Every single one of them has been a rear-ended collision and they were all totalled


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

Demand a new car, and a lifetime supply of coke.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Honestly, any lawyer would love to take on this case. And because it appears the coke is being such an a-hole, this is the rout you should take. Also, have your wife seek immediate medical attention, if she has not done so already. That kind of accident can cause back, neck issues that come on later. Physical therapy would be my advise. 

After that, you should have no problem getting what you want/need/deserve. 

Otherwise, I would consider letting your insurance (if you have someone like Allstate) they will use all OEM parts or consider replacing (totaling) the vehicle, get you a loaner, etc., then let them deal w/ coke... Just my 2 cents. Good luck.


----------



## bogar (Mar 24, 2013)

Hey guys thanks for the re assurances. Bugzlife, your paint work is great.

Do you think that the editions will be limited or always available? 

I really hate that someone can do damage to your property and then determine what will be done for you.


----------



## BugzLife (Nov 20, 2012)

bogar said:


> Hey guys thanks for the re assurances. Bugzlife, your paint work is great.
> 
> Do you think that the editions will be limited or always available?
> 
> I really hate that someone can do damage to your property and then determine what will be done for you.



Thanx Chief, but I just want you to know that I didnt put that on there for promo crap, I just wanted you to see that I knew what I was talkin' about and wasnt BS'n you.


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

being from a family of lawyers, give it to an aggressive hungry attorney. my brother says stick to ur demands for a new car, that emotional distress will be amplified with repairing the car. if they call, say ur are in the process of retaining an attorney. Some times they will say, if u stop, what will it take.
my brother just 10 500k, for a fedex accident, and it was just a rear ender. 

ps was anyone cited, if the coke driver was, it all over for them, just time is needed to play the stall game.


----------



## bogar (Mar 24, 2013)

BugzLife said:


> Thanx Chief, but I just want you to know that I didnt put that on there for promo crap, I just wanted you to see that I knew what I was talkin' about and wasnt BS'n you.



No problem with the pics. i have fooled with old cars my whole life. Have a 61 ford unibody that has been a project for a few years now.


----------



## bogar (Mar 24, 2013)

Babie said:


> being from a family of lawyers, give it to an aggressive hungry attorney. my brother says stick to ur demands for a new car, that emotional distress will be amplified with repairing the car. if they call, say ur are in the process of retaining an attorney. Some times they will say, if u stop, what will it take.
> my brother just 10 500k, for a fedex accident, and it was just a rear ender.
> 
> ps was anyone cited, if the coke driver was, it all over for them, just time is needed to play the stall game.


Actually the coke driver was the only one cited and given a ticket. His brakes failed.

My wife and everyone else were just stopped at the light. There are no defensive movements when the rig comes from behind and in the other lane.


----------



## Beets (Sep 22, 2012)

Jedidub said:


> Demand a new car, and a lifetime supply of coke.


And the rum to go with the coke!


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Beets said:


> And the rum to go with the coke!


Years ago, when Coke was going to change their formula, my 'Coca-Cola Maniac'
friend went 'crazy' and filled up his complete garage with product before the change
went into effect. Next thing you know, they decided to keep the old formula !


----------



## smpeck (Jul 3, 2012)

SaberOne said:


> By the way there must be something about 'The Beetle' that attracts collisions because I'm seeing a lot of them lately. Every single one of them has been a rear-ended collision and they were all totalled


It's not the make/model that attracts collisions... it's the cell phone usage and text messaging by distracted drivers causing the collisions!!!


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

ridgemanron said:


> Years ago, when Coke was going to change their formula, my 'Coca-Cola Maniac'
> friend went 'crazy' and filled up his complete garage with product before the change
> went into effect. Next thing you know, they decided to keep the old formula !


Sounds like one of those "preppers"... but we digress...


----------



## bogar (Mar 24, 2013)

As it stands now, The car is going to be repaired. I am not happy about this. The estimate so far is for 10,600 dollars. The dealership We bought from is doing the work. I am told we have to go for diminished value since the damage is not 75 percent of the value.

The way I see it is 10,600for viewable damage.
1,500 for unseen damage
4,000 for 3 months car rental
plus whatever for diminished value.

That would put it at a total. We can get a brand new car now and not have to wait months to have our life back. This really ticks me off.


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

bogar said:


> As it stands now, The car is going to be repaired. I am not happy about this. The estimate so far is for 10,600 dollars. The dealership We bought from is doing the work. I am told we have to go for diminished value since the damage is not 75 percent of the value.
> 
> The way I see it is 10,600for viewable damage.
> 1,500 for unseen damage
> ...


I would definitely get an attorney. My brother said that the dealers loves these jobs, they make big money on them. I would not do a thing until I got an attorney. My brother said he never lost a case with this amount of damage getting anew car out of it. 

One more thing, you can tell them that future value due to car fax is diminished with this type of damage. when they take that into consideration, which most do not, and the physical damage, it's a new car or I will sue.


----------



## bogar (Mar 24, 2013)

We have an attorney.

I have called him and waiting for him to call back. He originally thought it would be totaled. He said we should have a new car within 3 weeks. This is week 2. He told my wife that since it is not totaled, under Louisiana insurance law it has to be more than 75 percent of cars value. 

I plan on asking the dealership how much trade in will they give us for a 2013 convertible with 400 miles and 12,000 dollars of repaired damage by them. That should give us diminished value.


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

bogar said:


> We have an attorney.
> 
> I have called him and waiting for him to call back. He originally thought it would be totaled. He said we should have a new car within 3 weeks. This is week 2. He told my wife that since it is not totaled, under Louisiana insurance law it has to be more than 75 percent of cars value.
> 
> I plan on asking the dealership how much trade in will they give us for a 2013 convertible with 400 miles and 12,000 dollars of repaired damage by them. That should give us diminished value.


Also, my brother said that the insurance adjustors get bonuses for not totaling a car out. They will find ways to be under the value amount. Do you have kids, if so, can they guarantee you 100% a safe car.
Most back out then


----------



## bogar (Mar 24, 2013)

No kids. Just the missus and our three overgrown doggies.


----------



## bogar (Mar 24, 2013)

Think my attorney just threw us under the bus.

He just told me that they are only giving us guidance on what to do with are property damage and not charging us for any of the help. They are only charging for the pain and suffering. I am on my own with the car.

When I told him my thoughts on the above money being spent, he said that he needs to put me on his legal counsel. He then said he may have to get involved in this to see how it plays out based on my terms of thinking.


----------



## 13GLIAutoNav (Mar 30, 2013)

I would stop focusing on the car and focus on pain and suffering. Talk about how afraid she is of driving now and that she is talking about a safer bigger car. Speak about how terrified she is to get back into that car ever again, nightmares, and she has numbness and tingling in her fingers and hands. That can never be disproven and is where the real money come in. See if her doctor will set her up with physical therapy. Also if your lawyer is staying out of part of the accident I might get a new lawyer. My father in law does personal injury medical malpractice. If you happen to be in PA let me know he will take care of you. Once they settle your case pay cash for a new car and sell the Bug. Easy


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Sounds like u need a new lawyer. Serious business...


----------



## bogar (Mar 24, 2013)

13GLIAutoNav said:


> I would stop focusing on the car and focus on pain and suffering. Talk about how afraid she is of driving now and that she is talking about a safer bigger car. Speak about how terrified she is to get back into that car ever again, nightmares, and she has numbness and tingling in her fingers and hands. That can never be disproven and is where the real money come in. See if her doctor will set her up with physical therapy. Also if your lawyer is staying out of part of the accident I might get a new lawyer. My father in law does personal injury medical malpractice. If you happen to be in PA let me know he will take care of you. Once they settle your case pay cash for a new car and sell the Bug. Easy



It is like you were sitting in my living room a few minutes ago.


----------



## bogar (Mar 24, 2013)

Signed a contract. What I am also finding out from friends and relatives, it is common practice here for lawyers to not get involved with property damage. 

My 1983 ford truck was parked in front of my house and hit by a dollar general 18 wheeler. Big rigs are not allowed in the neighborhood. He said his gps said it was okay. He broke a massive limb from our centurian oak tree and drug it down the side of my truck. No lawyer would touch it because no one was injured. The company kept repeating that they would not buy new parts for an 83 ford truck. I told them that they sure don't mind going out of there way to hit them though.

I wound up buying another truck and put there small offering into some tires for the new to me truck.


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

None of this would've happened if, Dr. Pepper hit your wife.


----------



## 02SilverSport (Jun 2, 2012)

smpeck said:


> It's not the make/model that attracts collisions... it's the cell phone usage and text messaging by distracted drivers causing the collisions!!!



















I get a lawyer to subpoena the cell phone records for that driver. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

bogar said:


> Signed a contract. What I am also finding out from friends and relatives, it is common practice here for lawyers to not get involved with property damage.
> 
> My 1983 ford truck was parked in front of my house and hit by a dollar general 18 wheeler. Big rigs are not allowed in the neighborhood. He said his gps said it was okay. He broke a massive limb from our centurian oak tree and drug it down the side of my truck. No lawyer would touch it because no one was injured. The company kept repeating that they would not buy new parts for an 83 ford truck. I told them that they sure don't mind going out of there way to hit them though.
> 
> I wound up buying another truck and put there small offering into some tires for the new to me truck.


Either way, then your auto insurance should take care of you and sue Coke for the repair costs. 

Remember those commercials about cut-rate insurance? This is how you know you purchased from the right guys. My insurance would take care of me, use only the OEM specified parts and the work is guaranteed to meet my satisfaction for life. (Guess who I have)


----------



## bogar (Mar 24, 2013)

the beet said:


> Either way, then your auto insurance should take care of you and sue Coke for the repair costs.
> 
> Remember those commercials about cut-rate insurance? This is how you know you purchased from the right guys. My insurance would take care of me, use only the OEM specified parts and the work is guaranteed to meet my satisfaction for life. (Guess who I have)


i have state farm. Both times they told me they advise getting a lawyer.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

bogar said:


> i have state farm. Both times they told me they advise getting a lawyer.


I do not have State Farm, but I used to and I know they are one of the top insurance companies. Won't they help you out with this? Just explain that the lawyer you obtained is not willing to assist with the vehicle damage.


----------



## BMKruse (Mar 13, 2012)

Picking up our new Beetle on Sunday... I could only imagine how you feel. Good luck with recovering from Coke.


----------



## 210thumper (Oct 20, 2010)

is it totaled???


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

the beet said:


> Either way, then your auto insurance should take care of you and sue Coke for the repair costs.
> 
> Remember those commercials about cut-rate insurance? This is how you know you purchased from the right guys. My insurance would take care of me, use only the OEM specified parts and the work is guaranteed to meet my satisfaction for life. (Guess who I have)


Hmmm that's a tough one....Safe Auto?


----------



## bogar (Mar 24, 2013)

210thumper said:


> is it totaled???



Nope. About 12,000 when it is repaired fully.


----------



## BMKruse (Mar 13, 2012)

There not totaling it... Honestly my mouth is on the floor. I would be in calling every lawyer within a hour asking for help.


----------



## bogar (Mar 24, 2013)

No communication has been made to us. My wife contacted the car rental agency to make sure Coke was still paying for the rental. The lady at the rental knows more than anyone. She said that coke approved an extension and it shows the car will not be ready until the end of may due to parts on back order. May be longer.


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

bogar said:


> No communication has been made to us. My wife contacted the car rental agency to make sure Coke was still paying for the rental. The lady at the rental knows more than anyone. She said that coke approved an extension and it shows the car will not be ready until the end of may due to parts on back order. May be longer.


Hey man, why aren't you blowing up Cokes twitter? Writing them letters? you are getting screwed over big time and getting placed back into a car that won't be worth crap. The typical vehicle people are taught to stay away from.


----------



## BMKruse (Mar 13, 2012)

Bogar how can we help you out? We could call the local news channels, coke directly, etc.


----------



## bogar (Mar 24, 2013)

stainlineho said:


> Hey man, why aren't you blowing up Cokes twitter? Writing them letters? you are getting screwed over big time and getting placed back into a car that won't be worth crap. The typical vehicle people are taught to stay away from.



I wrote a letter last night and am trying to get the name of the plant manager to send it to. The coke plant is just down the street from where I live.


----------



## bogar (Mar 24, 2013)

BMKruse said:


> Bogar how can we help you out? We could call the local news channels, coke directly, etc.


Thanks for the offer. I am about to try those routes. I will let you guys know if I need some help. You all have been great. Thanks.


----------



## BMKruse (Mar 13, 2012)

Is your local plant only a bottler? If so try going directly to coke. Email them the news article and your story. They have a lot of pull with the bottler.


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

bogar said:


> I wrote a letter last night and am trying to get the name of the plant manager to send it to. The coke plant is just down the street from where I live.


Forget the plant you need to be dealing with their corp offices.


----------



## BMKruse (Mar 13, 2012)

Bogar!!!! I think we are all hoping to hear some good news from you. How is it going with Coke?


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

I used to bathe my Cognac with Coke. But NO MORE after reading this thread...

Don't give up the fight, man.


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

Cadenza_7o said:


> I used to bathe my Cognac with Coke. But NO MORE after reading this thread...
> 
> Don't give up the fight, man.


yup...how about a rum and pepsi...diet...


----------



## bogar (Mar 24, 2013)

Thanks for the support. We have heard nothing so far. I am going to call the bodyshop tomorrow to get an update.


----------



## BMKruse (Mar 13, 2012)

How did your shop conversation go?


----------



## bogar (Mar 24, 2013)

Just wanted to update everyone. 

Earlier this week, Coke called our lawyer. One of his associates gave us a call. He wanted to know why we still have the rental car and have not taken possession of our Beetle. I informed him that our car has not been released yet because no one has contacted us to pick it up. He then asked how long have we had a rental on cokes dime. I said almost four months. He then said that they really only have to pay for thirty days and no more. I just laughed.:banghead:

I told him when I get called to take my car home, then the rental will be returned. Coke chose to go this route with the car, not us. I think it is to late for them to say it is to much for the rental now.

My wife called the rental car people today and they said that coke stopped paying on the rental on the twenty fifth of this month. My wife called our lawyer and got a different associate to inquire.

I called the guy at the dealership body shop and asked about the car. He and I have become good friends. If he is blowing smoke up my butt, he is extremely good at his job. He has been my go to guy through all this, since I trust neither coke or our lawyer. He and I have long conversations about all kinds of things other than the car. He really is the silver lining in this whole deal.

Anyway, the car is now ready. It has been repaired to new condition to the tune of $14,200 dollars not including rental at 35 dollars a day since March 7 or diminished value. :banghead::banghead::banghead:

Coke has been informed to start paying the rental fee on the car until we take possession. Coke has to cut us the check to pay the body shop so that they can release the car. They knew this and still pulled this stunt.

The only way I can make lemonade from lemons with this experience is that we still have the warranty from VW and a lifetime warranty on all work done by the body shop. The other plus will be the diminished value. We will have a 2013 convertible that has 400 miles or less with no note.

We have had the rental car longer than we had the Beetle. We have almost forgotten that was what we bought and think we really do own a prius.


----------



## bogar (Mar 24, 2013)

The car is ready to be picked up, but we can not get it because coke will not cut the check for the repairs made to the car. Turns out the guy that has been handling it did not submit the proper paper work to get the checks. His superior is fuming mad. This started on Monday and has not been resolved as of right now.

The dealership said they would normally let the customer take the car, except in this case since the coke people have been so difficult to deal with. They are concerned that they will not get paid.

Finally a lovely lady from our lawyers office has been helping us and experiencing the frustration that we have. She is now on a mission to get this done. 

Right now though it looks like we still own a prius for the 4th of July.


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

I feel for you man.


----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

Man, what a bummer.  So sorry.


----------



## bogar (Mar 24, 2013)

We got the car back yesterday. I think the body shop did a pretty good job. I will take it next Saturday to my cousins shop and put it on the rack to have his body repair guy go over it with me to make sure it is like new. I found very little paint overspray.

I rolled 500 miles on the odometer on the way to get the brake inspection sticker. 

Here are some pics of before and after, what do you think.

Flickr has change the picture share. I can not get it to copy. here is the link to flickr for pics of the car.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/cajun_croc/9233461386/


----------



## BMKruse (Mar 13, 2012)

It looks good from the pictures. How does it drive?


----------



## bogar (Mar 24, 2013)

BMKruse said:


> It looks good from the pictures. How does it drive?



It seems fine. Hard to say anything bad about it. Time will be the real test I guess.


----------



## midorialexandros (Jan 7, 2010)

What in the holy ****.

My ins would have totalled the car, ( in allll my previous accidents involving vehicles I owned ) and then sued the other guys ins for the value of the car, but I had a check for the replacement value within two weeks of the accident. This is crazy. Dude I am so sorry you've been going through all that ****.

How's the car? They pay you out for pain and suffering?


----------



## bogar (Mar 24, 2013)

The car is doing great so far. I am putting it on a lift tomorrow and have my cousin and his body man go over it with me. 

We are planning to go to the Smokey Mountains next Thursday. See what the interstate and mountains can do to it.


----------



## bogar (Mar 24, 2013)

Well, we had trouble in Tennessee. 

First off I would like to thank Harper VW in Knoxville. They were excellent. They helped me out of a huge bind. The service writer, mechanic, and cashier were very nice. 

Now the issue. When we arrived in Knoxville Thursday evening, the car had a shimmy to it. It would get less and less as speed increased and went away after 45mph. I thought it was the pavement at first. 

We went on to Sevierville and stayed at a really good friends chalet. Friday we took the car into the Smokies. On the way out of Cades Cove we noticed the car was shimming much more. I lowered my drivers rear view mirror and could see the wheel flopping as it rolled. I stopped and checked the lugs to make sure they were not loose. They were not. We drove back to the chalet and began making calls to the collision center back home and then to Harper VW. I was told to pay for whatever had to be done and that the body shop will reimburse the expenses.

I jacked the car up and put the spare on. The car rode perfect. The tire I took off was bad the inside tread was tearing apart and was swollen, causing the wheel to fall over on its face. when I got to Harper VW Saturday morning, they took me right in with no appointment and gave me a loaner to go do as I pleased. I ate breakfast and returned to the dealer. The service writer asked if the car had been wrecked and I answered him truthfully. He took me in the garage and showed me how they knew. A replaced mechanical part on the rear drivers side had a shipping label and the passengers side did not. They also found that the rim was bent. I told them that the rim was supposed to have been replaced when it was sent for alignment after the repairs were made from the wreck. Turns out it was not done. 

They luckily had one rim that was the same as mine there. Almost 800 bucks land 4 hours later, we were finally able to go on about our vacation. They installed a new rim and tire and did another alignment. The findings on the alignment say that 

one or more variables are not within specification. tire wear,handling, and safety problems may occur while driving.

I sent a picture of the alignment to a friend that is a ase certified mechanic at another dealership for the past twenty years look at it. He says the problem is in the right rear alignment. 

As it stands now, the car is going back Saturday to get re checked and correct the right rear problem. The collision center has been very helpful and co operative all along and agree with me so far about getting it corrected.

Will keep everyone posted on how it turns out.


----------



## RedBugD (Jul 14, 2013)

Well that s*cks.

I can appreciate what you are going through. We had major damage repaired on a small
Japanese sedan back in the 70's. The car had to go back to the bodyshop twice to get the unibody straightened properly.


----------



## bogar (Mar 24, 2013)

Just wanted to update. The car went back in the shop and was gone for a week. They gave us another rental for that time. We have had the car back for five days now. Guess what... it has to go back again.:banghead: 

My wife said it is rattling in the back and sounds like the back end is going to fall off. I drove it around and heard nothing. I called a friend of mine that is an A.S.E. certified mechanic at another dealership to take a ride. Before he came by, I push/pulled the rear drivers wheel. It has play in it. None of the other wheels do this. I checked the lugs and they are tight. He suggested we take it to his shop and put it in the air. 

The final determination is that the wheel bearing is bad. It was replaced after the wreck, but not checked after driving 2,000 miles on it with half of that mileage on a bent out of aligned wheel. (By the way, they said that the car is now in full alignment and that there was a service bulletin on it.) 

While it was in the air , we found that the undercoating was not replaced and the part is now starting to develop surface rust. A grommet is missing that is and will allow water into the panel to breed more rust. Someone also crushed part of the lower body with a lift pad in the wrong location. The paint/primer overspray on the top of the interior door trim is also going to be pointed out now. I was going to deal with it but am now getting disgusted. 

How can I see these problems and the mechanics miss them?:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead: 

I really wanted this car to be totaled. The laws and the lawyers are no help to get what is right. It sucks when you are the owner and have no say in the handling of your property. Coke should have totaled the car from day one and replaced it. This is a lot of unneeded and unwanted aggravation. We can not afford to trade it in and buy another. It would cost us thousands more to get another new one. 

Sorry just needed to vent. We really like the car and know it is not the cars fault. It is the people involved in the repairs. Sad thing is, this is no big deal to coke. I am sure they do not even know who we are.


----------



## PooLeArMor (Aug 13, 2008)

is Coke still paying all these repair?? maybe give them a call tell them that the car keep buring $$$$ they should just total the car for their own good.


----------



## BMKruse (Mar 13, 2012)

I have been watching this from the beginning and can't believe that coke or a coke contractor has let this happen. I really wish there was something more we could do.

I would be willing to call and complain to the local manager for you as I am sure a lot of other VW Vortex members would be as well.

Let us know if there is anything we can do to help.


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

One thing is for sure. I would most definitely switch to drinking Pepsi Products.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

This is just depressing all around. Coke should have totaled the car in the first place. And that body shop, sounds like they did a lousy job. Feel very bad for ya.


----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

Ugh!


----------



## bogar (Mar 24, 2013)

Thanks for the moral support. As far as I know, coke is no longer paying for the work. We had to sign a paper for the bodyshop to release the car to us. The only way to find the problems are for me to get it and use it. We are not paying for any thing. 

Their jaw dropped this morning when I told them it was coming back. They are taking it on Tuesday at the VW dealership. They will give us a loaner and then the bodyshop will take custody of the car. Many things to do and I am sure it will take a few more weeks to complete. 

Getting angry would feel awesome, but so far they are more than willing to look at and repair the issues.Can not ask for much more at this point. Sure hope it is all worth it when the suit is done. we have no idea of what we may get or if their will even be a settlement. The lawyer has had very little communication with us. I think that pisses me off the most. They talk the helping hand and have you thinking you will have a new car and then kind of leave you hanging when they find out it is not getting totaled. The lady at their firm was very helpful though with dealing with coke when it came time to get the car from the bodyshop however. Glad she was there. 

I have to keep thinking about the hippie spirits that tend to follow the VW. (Peace) 


My true nature is more like the Incredible Hulk. Most people do not like it when I get mad. I know I am a big guy (6'5" 265) and try my best to not have people afraid of me. It is very hard at these times though.


----------



## PooLeArMor (Aug 13, 2008)

maybe getting a new lawyer or have your insurance to cover it and let them go after Coke...


----------



## BMKruse (Mar 13, 2012)

It sounds just like a normal lawyer. Same thing mine does to me.


----------



## bogar (Mar 24, 2013)

*update*

Hello all. 

It has been awhile, time to update. We have been very unhappy with the overall rebuild of the car. After the work was done at the collision center and dealer when we came back from Tennessee, the car still had issues. The collision center said that nothing more could be done. I did not argue. I brought the car to my cousins work. (another collision center) I asked them to give me an estimate to repair what was already repaired. $3,400.00 was the answer. 

I went to one of the dealers we bought from and spoke with a man that felt a pretty high up should have my car brought to his attention. He gave me the mans cell number and said I could not say where it came from. I was very hesitant to call, but did eventually. The man was TERRIFIC. He listened and asked for the chance to get it right. I complied. They have had the car for two weeks now and we are working on getting a brand new 2013 50's edition. 

I will update all when everything is said and done. I just wanted to bring some good news and closure to this for everyone. It has been eight months and eight rentals. The thought of having a brand new car again and no worries seems so surreal. It is within reach and my wife has a smile again. So glad to see her happy.


----------



## SIX SPEED (Apr 27, 2005)

bogar just read your post... wow what trouble. They just should of gave you a check for a new car from the beginning. :banghead:


----------



## bogar (Mar 24, 2013)

Picking up our Brand new 2013 50's edition on Saturday. We also get to keep our nav radio that was installed in our old one. wife is happy, so I am happy. 

One thing I have learned is to never drink coke products again.


----------



## PooLeArMor (Aug 13, 2008)

so at the end Coke paid for your new car?


----------



## bogar (Mar 24, 2013)

PooLeArMor said:


> so at the end Coke paid for your new car?



The dealerships collision center is making the offer. The car has cosmetic alignment issues that are unacceptable to us for being a brand new car. They have done there best and they made the offer. I could not sell my car outright and go buy the new car for the small amount that we will pay for the difference. Everyone that I have had to deal with have been very professional. None of us have even raised our voices. I will deal with them again in the future.

As a used car for someone, I believe it would be fine considering the lesser amount of money that would be spent buying a 2013 in 2013 with under 4,000 miles.

Coke's insurance people on the other hand are very difficult. I hope to never have dealings with those people ever again.


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Glad it worked out for you and i am looking forward to the pictures of your new ride.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

Good ending... :thumbup:

Coke's your typical corporation. If you can't lawyer up, you lose.


----------



## bogar (Mar 24, 2013)

*update*

I just wanted to say we have been enjoying our new car. We had the windows tinted right before Christmas. I can not believe the amount of people that come up to say how much they like the car. It is like driving an old antique car. Same kind of reactions.

I also wanted to share some pictures that coke appraisers had taken of the old car during its rebuild. These pictures look like a 25 year old car sitting out in a field. We are very glad to have our new car after seeing these.


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

bogar said:


> I just wanted to say we have been enjoying our new car. We had the windows tinted right before Christmas. I can not believe the amount of people that come up to say how much they like the car. It is like driving an old antique car. Same kind of reactions.
> 
> I also wanted to share some pictures that coke appraisers had taken of the old car during its rebuild. These pictures look like a 25 year old car sitting out in a field. We are very glad to have our new car after seeing these.


Wow, horrendous, congratulations on the new car, very sorry to hear about all you had to endure to end up with it.


----------

